# Gaggia Classic - poor steam from wand question



## Eddiex (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi

Newbie question I'm afraid but hopefully someone can point me in right direction.

I've just acquired a second hand Classic and have read the manual and searched on line! I have run a Gaggia descaler through the machine.

My issue is that it makes espresso (shockingly badly as it happens but I suspect that's down to my poor grind, etc!) but when I come to the steaming cycle the wand coughs and splutters for about 5 seconds and then nothing comes out. Not enough to steam any milk.

If I activate the brew and the steam switch I do get a nice steady flow of hot water.

My initial thoughts are - could my descaling routine have disturbed some 'scale' which, is now blocking some orifice somewhere, or maybe the steam thermostat is broken.

I'm an enthusiastic bodger and I am trying to resist the temptation to replace lots of working parts in an attempt to find the broken one!

Any thoughts? Many thanks.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Steam thermostat needs to be replaced i believe.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Replace with a 155° thermostat instead of another 145° one for better than 'standard' steam pressure.


----------



## Eddiex (Jan 26, 2016)

Thanks for the quick replies! I'll get one ordered and see how I get on!


----------



## burmanm (Dec 14, 2017)

Although most likely scenario is the thermostat, check also the screw between steam valve and the steam wand. Mine was just a slightly loose (it was not really visible from outside) and that made the steaming impossible.


----------



## Eddiex (Jan 26, 2016)

I have replaced the steam thermostat with a 155 degree one but I still have really poor steam pressure. I wonder if I am not adopting the correct procedure to 'make steam'??

Can anyone give me a simple step by step guide of how to do this having pulled the shot. I have tried with various light on and light off procedures but the steam arm bubbles unenthusiastically for about 5 seconds and then stops completely. I am either stupid or it is broken!

Many thanks.


----------



## JojoS (Oct 1, 2014)

Second hand pre-2015 or the new version? I've seen a few videos on Youtube that might be helpful.


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

You are waiting for the steam pressure to build up right? (I.e waiting for the steam light to go out.., Just checking)

It probably takes 30s to a minute after pulling a shot to be able to steam.

If you tried straight away you would get the performance you are describing.


----------



## Eddiex (Jan 26, 2016)

richwade80 said:


> You are waiting for the steam pressure to build up right? (I.e waiting for the steam light to go out.., Just checking)
> 
> It probably takes 30s to a minute after pulling a shot to be able to steam.
> 
> If you tried straight away you would get the performance you are describing.


Thanks! It's a 2011 model, purchased second hand.

I'm a tad confused! Having pulled a shot and then hit the steam button. After about 10 seconds the steam light comes on so I tried steaming and got about 10 seconds of steam - then nothing!

Tried again and this time waited for between 45 seconds and 1 minute. The light comes on and off but again only got a short spell of steam.

I see some instructions suggest waiting for light to come others say wait for it to go off!

Makes a great espresso but the steaming is not happening for me at the moment!

I did think that something maybe blocked but as I'm getting 'some' steam I'm not so sure.

Any thoughts?


----------



## JojoS (Oct 1, 2014)

Can you make hot water through the steam wand?


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Yes, he mentions this on the first post.

The steam light shouldnt come on after 10 seconds. İt takes at least half a minute to come on after you flick it. When you replaced the thermostat which one you replaced the one on top of the boiler or on the side?


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

i had to familiarize myself again, as i don't have the classic anymore - so when the light goes on, its up to temp. not out - apologies.

here is a basic video showing the process -






either way, if you waited for about a minute it should have been ready and would be expected to steam continuously from there.

not sure i can help further, but it seems like you are getting up to temp, but not getting a build up of pressure to sustain steaming... could the over-pressure valve have been modified down too much? i never messed with mine so i'm no expert.


----------



## Eddiex (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi - thanks for the replies.

I have not had a chance to revisit my machine until today. Frustratingly, I am no further forward!

I thought I would try again! I warmed it up for 20 minutes or so and then pulled a shot which looked and tasted good. Leaving the portafilter in place, I then flicked the steam switch on and after about 15 seconds the light came on so I started to steam. The steam was weak and ran out after about 10 seconds - mo where near enough to froth milk.

I left the steam switch on and waited for several minutes and tried steaming again but this time when light came on and also by trying as soon as the light went off but had the same lacklustre performance.









The machine gets hot quickly on start up and makes hot espresso.

I have replaced the thermostat on the top of the boiler for a 155 degree one.

I have not replaced the one lower down on the side of the boiler as it appears to be working fine.

Is it possible that my old steam thermostat was broken and the new is duff as well or are they normally reliable? On reflection I did not use any thermo paste stuff - Could that be an issue?

I do get hot water flowing through the steam arm if I switch on the steam button with the brew button and open the steam valve at the same time.

I am going to take the steam arm apart to see if there is a blockage but I assume that if I get water flow I should get steam ?

Any other thoughts would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

How long does it take for ready light to come on after you turn on the machine? On mine it takes 55 seconds from cold. I am thinking maybe your connections are sort of mixed up. Brewing cables attached to steam thermostat and steam cables attached to brew if that makes sense..

Sorry I can't think of anything else as the problem you having is really bizarre


----------



## JojoS (Oct 1, 2014)

When you remove the steam valve fom the boiler, dip a bbq stick to see how much sludge you have in there. Better yet, tear down the boiler and clean manually.


----------



## Eddiex (Jan 26, 2016)

Inspector said:


> How long does it take for ready light to come on after you turn on the machine? On mine it takes 55 seconds from cold. I am thinking maybe your connections are sort of mixed up. Brewing cables attached to steam thermostat and steam cables attached to brew if that makes sense..
> 
> Sorry I can't think of anything else as the problem you having is really bizarre


It is bizarre! I thought that I would give it one more go before I ripped the machine apart!

I switched the machine on an the red light comes on (I assume that is indicating power to the boiler and showing that it is warming up?)

Light goes off after 1 min 20 secs. Light comes on after 1 min, off again for 2 m 48 s, on again for 15 s and much the same for a couple of cycles.

After this the light sequence settled down for being off for about 5 m 30 s and coming back on for 10 seconds. I tested this for about half an hour with the same light on/off.

Pulled a shot

Temperature of shot was about 95 degrees as measured with a milk thermometer.

Switch to steam.

..........same weak steam dribbling out - AAAaargh!

The cables don't appear to mixed up.

At 95 degrees I assume the boiler thermostat could be knackered, so maybe replace that first, before ripping it apart prior to throwing the whole lot in the bin ....................................


----------



## Eddiex (Jan 26, 2016)

Inspector said:


> How long does it take for ready light to come on after you turn on the machine? On mine it takes 55 seconds from cold. I am thinking maybe your connections are sort of mixed up. Brewing cables attached to steam thermostat and steam cables attached to brew if that makes sense..
> 
> Sorry I can't think of anything else as the problem you having is really bizarre


^^^^^^^^^^ THIS! ^^^^^^^^^!!!!!

So, after much frustration I burst out the tool box and dismantled the steam arm and top of the boiler to find it was clear and no gunk in the actual boiler so it *must *be something to do with the wiring. On further inspection I found that the wiring 'spade' clip that should be attached to the lower (and hidden from immediate view) part of the steam switch was not connected!!

Connected it up, switched on machine and I am pleased to report that all is good - plenty of steam and froths away rather well..........................sometimes it's the simplest things (note to self)!!

Many thanks for you replies and help!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Glad ya got it sorted. Wiring faults like this can be a bit of a pain sonetimes.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Glad you sorted it







happy days.


----------



## aidodo (Feb 27, 2018)

Hi Eddiex, having a similar problem since I did a strip down of the machine.

Do you mean the there was a clip missing from the steam thermostat or the back of the black steam switch switch (one on the front of the machine) ?

Thanks.

Adrian.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

aidodo said:


> Hi Eddiex, having a similar problem since I did a strip down of the machine.
> 
> Do you mean the there was a clip missing from the steam thermostat or the back of the black steam switch switch (one on the front of the machine) ?
> 
> ...


It's quite easy to get the wiring mixed up on the switch assembly causing strange problems. It doesn't help that Mr Gaggia seemed to use whatever colour took his fancy that day instead of keeping it the same as the wiring diagram (not that it's particularly easy to follow at the switch anyway).

By comparison a spade connector disconnected from the steam thermostat would be easy to spot since it's mounted at the top of the boiler.


----------



## Eddiex (Jan 26, 2016)

aidodo said:


> Hi Eddiex, having a similar problem since I did a strip down of the machine.
> 
> Do you mean the there was a clip missing from the steam thermostat or the back of the black steam switch switch (one on the front of the machine) ?
> 
> ...


When I mentioned 'spade clip' I should have described it as a spade connection. On my machine I found that when I examined the the steam switch that is located on the front panel (on my machine it is the black switch in the middle of the three) I found that one of the female and male spade connectors were not connected. Now the wires are reconnected it steams really well and I think is also improved as I fitted a higher rated thermo switch on top of the boiler.

With the switch not connected the steam thermostat could not be switched on by pressing the switch as the elec circuit was not complete. On reflection I suspect that the small amount of steam that I managed to produce was the small amount of steam/hot water that was left over in the boiler after I had pulled the shot. That's why it steamed for such a short time.

Initially I could not see the disconnected wires as they are hidden at the bottom of the switch out of immediate view. Painfully obvious and simple fix once I had found the loose wires but isn't that often the case?!!


----------



## Jon N (Sep 14, 2020)

Hi all,

I have just read the above and wondered if anyone could help with a similar question.

I have recently reduced the pressure of my Gaggia Classic to 9bar through adjusting the pressure valve to attempt a better espresso shot at the same time as upgrading the milk wand to a Rancilio Silvia. 
I know it seems a daft question, but if I am now looking at a reduced length of quality pressure coming through the wand to froth my milk, am I right to assume that reducing the pressure of my system to get a better shot has also reduced my chances of getting good frothed milk to go with it?! 
Cheers,

Jon

PS - Great forum everyone. So much knowledge & experience out there!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Jon N said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have just read the above and wondered if anyone could help with a similar question.
> 
> ...


 Nope. Totally unrelated.


----------



## Jon N (Sep 14, 2020)

Well most people appear to helpful anyway...
Maybe it's just worth replying to messages you can help with in the future? Just a thought...


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The answer was rather short BUT totally correct. Without other information it would be difficult to diagnose.

Although the brew water and steam come from the same boiler they work on different principles.

The brew pressure is produced from the pump and the OPV only works on this part of the system when pressure goes above OPV setting.

The steam pressure is generated by increasing the pressure in the boiler by raising the temperature of the water = steam stat, the steam flow will reduce as you draw off steam because the boiler is NOT being supplied with more water.

This is also why you should refill the boiler immediately after steaming


----------

